
Hate comments on the Internet – German police searches homes in several states - Melchizedek
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fstadt-nachrichten.de%2Ffahndungen%2Fhasskommentare-im-internet-bka-durchsucht-wohnungen-in-mehreren-bundeslaendern%2F&edit-text=&act=url
======
stephengillie
> _The "simple mouse click" to spread hate in the net can have serious
> consequences for the perpetrators: incitement in social networks or online
> forums is punishable by imprisonment of up to five years._

Is this a real law?

~~~
bachbach
Yes it is.

I find it remarkable that people don't see how totalitarian this is as long as
it's <insert political enemy here>.

Talking shit on the internet should not get you arrested. We already have laws
for people for making direct and specific threats of violence, for harassment
and so on.

------
rurban
Not in other states, only within Germany.

~~~
ender341341
The title is referring to German states, not nation-states.

